# WRT54GL Linksys router Website Blocking



## Innocent C (Aug 4, 2011)

I am tying to block a certain website on my WRT54GL Linksys router.I have put in MAC adresses on the Access Restrictions tab but its still not helping.How exactly can I do this?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Check you have entered them in the right format example 00:00:00:00:00:00

Replacing my example with the actual mac address.


----------



## Innocent C (Aug 4, 2011)

The MACs are fine,think I need to be taken step by step because I thought specifying PCs and the DENY option were for blocking internet access altogether.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes that does block access to the internet for mac addresses of computers by choosing services from a drop down menu that are to be blocked, but not websites.

Set access restriction to deny don't set up mac addresses leave them clear and scroll down to Website Blocking by URL and enter website/s in the field next to it and click save settings.


----------

